# Relaying



## fullauto (Jun 24, 2012)

I have worked out the issue with the Masquerading, but am unfortunately running into another issue.  I'm sure you've all seen it before, so go easy on me.

I can send mail out from my server, (Hermes.spreadspectrum.net, and it is sent out properly and masqueraded properly.  For this instance, I sent from my server as username@spreadspectrum.net to username@gmail.com, and I rec*ei*ve it fine with the address properly masq'd.  When I reply, I get the following returned message when I use google's SMTP servers:


```
Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:

     tim.falardeau@locateskills.com

Technical details of permanent failure: 
Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the recipient domain. We recommend
 contacting the other email provider for further information about the cause of this error.
 The error that the other server returned was: 550 550 5.7.1 <tim.falardeau@locateskills.com>...
 [color="Red"]Relaying denied (state 13).[/color]

----- Original message -----

DKIM-Signature: v=1; a=rsa-sha256; c=relaxed/relaxed;
        d=gmail.com; s=20120113;
        h=from:to:references:in-reply-to:subject:date:message-id:mime-version
         :content-type:content-transfer-encoding:x-mailer:thread-index
         :content-language;
        bh=yJxFal2K5MV45GtTMmmOfSrYRJ2mFQkN6rQ3VUJXyEY=;
        b=sMO/9v7QRIifKcvAZ2Yg6InbBMzxb1nmcNCQIhxjG3ipu4ODeLAhIsTaUUJucFLth/
         NKiVwoS/UDf3ExUY5dhx0teIhQnwYsXdoGbeCqU/o+SJgAZnvwqqvmzb/UZFOxgcdhLr
         COsb/I7lE9oUr4drUtcbqpCWNWwg+k0tHPeQ+QCUWR0GFkk9m6/oGWEM7p2AZwZAi3i+
         kMtkTSzw4/PhFAgVInfyT1fSnHGGHFAqJUQLDCLVl3TWKuzG0yE2t8eOoOo91D3/dZ/P
         DRBpaVQhTf+b4iq/71aZrI2NBHwnfu2V7+cu/Y5ETZgGs2H4IfxLjm2kFSu+g4st6D0H
         H66A==
Received: by 10.68.217.166 with SMTP id oz6mr24821085pbc.136.1340497944893;
        Sat, 23 Jun 2012 17:32:24 -0700 (PDT)
Return-Path: <tim.falardeau@gmail.com>
Received: from fullautoPC (wsip-68-15-62-102.ri.ri.cox.net. [68.15.62.102])
        by mx.google.com with ESMTPS id pg3sm3718150pbc.2.2012.06.23.17.32.22
        (version=TLSv1/SSLv3 cipher=OTHER);
        Sat, 23 Jun 2012 17:32:23 -0700 (PDT)
From: Timothy Falardeau <tim.falardeau@gmail.com>
To: "'Tim Falardeau'" <tim.falardeau@LocateSkills.com>
References: <20120624040724.GA1368@hermes.spreadspectrum.net>
In-Reply-To: <20120624040724.GA1368@hermes.spreadspectrum.net>
Subject: RE: ghghghghg
Date: Sat, 23 Jun 2012 20:32:18 -0400
Message-ID: <4fe66017.83da440a.7396.ffffc017@mx.google.com>
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain;
	charset="us-ascii"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
X-Mailer: Microsoft Office Outlook 12.0
Thread-Index: Ac1RncMvB1tu7YGLSUmwxKqM9HaovAAAwmMg
Content-Language: en-us

gfgffdfdrfdrdrdsfsfs

-----Original Message-----
From: Tim Falardeau [mailto:tim.falardeau@LocateSkills.com] 
Sent: Sunday, June 24, 2012 12:07 AM
To: tim.falardeau@gmail.com
Subject: ghghghghg

hghghghghghg
```

And when I use my sendmail server as an SMTP for the mail, I get the following as an email to my root account on the sendmail machine:


```
The original message was received at Sun, 24 Jun 2012 00:45:12 -0400 (EDT)
from [192.168.1.50]

   ----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----
<tim.falardeau@SpreadSpectrum.net>

   ----- Transcript of session follows -----
554 5.0.0 MX list for spreadspectrum.net. points back to
+hermes.spreadspectrum.net
554 5.3.5 Local configuration error
554 5.0.0 MX list for locateskills.com. points back to hermes.spreadspectrum.net
```



```
[root@hermes]/etc/mail->cat access
# $FreeBSD: release/9.0.0/etc/mail/access.sample 176353 2008-02-17 05:22:08Z gshapiro $
#
# Mail relay access control list.  Default is to reject mail unless the
# destination is local, or listed in /etc/mail/local-host-names
#

## Examples (commented out for safety)
#From:cyberspammer.com          ERROR:"550 We don't accept mail from spammers"
#From:okay.cyberspammer.com     OK
#Connect:sendmail.org           RELAY
#To:sendmail.org                RELAY
#Connect:128.32                 RELAY
#Connect:128.32.2               SKIP
#Connect:IPv6:1:2:3:4:5:6:7     RELAY
#Connect:suspicious.example.com QUARANTINE:Mail from suspicious host
#Connect:[127.0.0.3]            OK
#Connect:[IPv6:1:2:3:4:5:6:7:8] OK

192.168.1                       RELAY
To:spreadspectrum.net           OK
To:locateskills.com             OK
From:hermes.spreadspectrum.net  OK
[root@hermes]/etc/mail->
```


```
[root@hermes]/etc/mail-> tail hermes.mc
MASQUERADE_DOMAIN(`spreadspectrum.net')
FEATURE(`masquerade_entire_domain')
FEATURE(`masquerade_envelope')


define(`confBIND_OPTS', `WorkAroundBrokenAAAA')
define(`confNO_RCPT_ACTION', `add-to-undisclosed')
define(`confPRIVACY_FLAGS', `authwarnings,noexpn,novrfy')
MAILER(local)
MAILER(smtp)
[root@hermes]/etc/mail->
```


```
[root@hermes]/etc/mail-> cat local_host_names
spreadspectrum.net
locateskills.com
hermes.spreadspectrum.net
hermes.locateskills.com
[root@hermes]/etc/mail->
```


----------



## tingo (Jun 24, 2012)

You haven't properly set up your mail server to accept mail for the domain (locateskills.com).
Unfortunately, I don't do sendmail (I only use Postfix these days), so I can't help you with specifics.


----------



## fullauto (Jun 24, 2012)

```
[root@hermes]/etc/mail-> cat local_host_names
spreadspectrum.net
locateskills.com
hermes.spreadspectrum.net
hermes.locateskills.com
[root@hermes]/etc/mail->
```

That isn't right?


----------



## fullauto (Jun 26, 2012)

*Solved*

After much hair pulling, I figured out the problem.
IT was an ID10T error.
Namely, my MX record was missing a period at the end of the FQN.


```
SpreadSpectrum.net(.)   IN   MX   mail.spreadspectrum.net.
```

It was a very newb error.


----------



## tingo (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, those things happen. At least now you have learned something. :-D


----------



## fullauto (Jun 27, 2012)

Absolutely!

I actually don't mind making mistakes like that so long as I figure them out, or someone here tells me what the deal is.  I like learning this stuff! 

Trying to single handedly run my own Unix network for a website my wife and I are making.  Doing the jobs of six grown men with college degrees.  It's both an uphill battle and a wonderful crash course!  



			
				tingo said:
			
		

> Well, those things happen. At least now you have learned something. :-D


----------

